# Stucco Resurfacing?



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

I have a long time customer that had a house built in 2007. The original exterior stucco has developed some cracks. The original builder has introduced his stucco guy to the HO and has proposed applying a reinforced acrylic resurfacing product to the affected areas. 

I believe the product they are proposing is made by Senergy – here’s a link.

My questions: 

Is this an appropriate fix/product?

Are there any cautions or concerns we should be aware of if we go with this system/installation?

They’ve just asked for my input – I’m not involved in the project in any way and I told them I’d ask the experts. Any input or comments are greatly appreciated.

Paul


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Why not use some elastomeric in the cracks? That's what I've done and it usually works fine for hairline cracking.


----------



## Ohteah (Apr 3, 2013)

It looks like the appropriate repair. We typically use MasterWall brand adhesive/ base coat. Never used BASF finish products. 
With any acrylic finish, repairs are difficult. We lean towards doing a section of wall, like inside corner to inside corner. If just the cracks are being repaired, I'm gonna say the repair will be visible. Acrylic finishes are applied thin, so any build up and you see the edges. 
For resurfacing , we generally power wash the wall, mix adhesive with portland, trowel it on embed the mesh and trowel smooth as you can get it. Hit the wall with a rubbing stone and apply our finish.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for the responses guys. I wasn’t clear in the OP – 2 entire sides of the house will be completely resurfaced – not just touching-up the cracks. The procedure sounds much like what Ohteah described.


----------



## IEATCEMENT (Jan 18, 2008)

First apply base and mesh to all cracks to settle the movement, then apply a mesh and base coat to the whole wall area. Treat the cracks like wonder board seams, tape all cracks. I recommend using parex wet base it has fibers in it and its a real strong product.


----------



## stuccova (Jan 22, 2014)

*resurfacing stucco...*

Don't forget to pressure wash first to remove dirt and any loose paint if it's ever been painted.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

All to often customers believe that hairline cracks in stucco indicate a failure of the product. If the stucco is natural stucco, it will crack. The stucco protects the paper, the paper protects the framing. Water will penetrate the stucco even without cracks. 

Synthetic stucco finishes are different. They are designed to keep moisture out of the wall. Still, hairline cracks are inevitable.


----------



## stuccova (Jan 22, 2014)

thom said:


> All to often customers believe that hairline cracks in stucco indicate a failure of the product. If the stucco is natural stucco, it will crack. The stucco protects the paper, the paper protects the framing. Water will penetrate the stucco even without cracks.
> 
> Synthetic stucco finishes are different. They are designed to keep moisture out of the wall. Still, hairline cracks are inevitable.


You are absolutely right. Hairline cracks in conventional stucco systems inevitably crack because they are basically one inch vertical concrete walls and gravity effects it in a huge way.

Synthetic systems on the other hand have a 1-2" foam board under the 3/8" thick lamina. The mesh aids in crack resistance but the foam is also very important. The foam acts as a buffer between the substrate and the lamina/stucco/finish coat.

Cracks in EIFS should be repaired immediately to prevent moisture damage because a lot of EIFS is direct applied with no moisture barrier. At least that was how it used to be done. Not so much anymore.


----------

